

Startups Are Overrated - tomasien
https://medium.com/@acecallwood/startups-are-overrated-3e7d7cf2cce9

======
tomasien
This is by a good friend and one of the forces behind coffitivity.com.

Another good POV on this is Phil Libin of Evernote on the only good reason to
start a company (which is what ACe is really saying here)
[http://www.inc.com/phil-libin/the-only-good-reason-to-
become...](http://www.inc.com/phil-libin/the-only-good-reason-to-become-an-
entrepreneur.html)

